# 55 Gallon Mbuna new tank



## cichlid1986 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, This is my first post, but I've been reading a ton on the forum. My tank has finally cycled, my first time doing a fishless cycle. It was pretty easy. Anyway, I decide to go with Saulosi and Rustys. From reading old posts on this forum it seems like a good combo, not sure if I want to do a third species yet. My question is how many should I buy to start with? I'm going to buy juvies, I was thinking 10 of each then relocate extra males. I was talking to a employee at the lfs and he said I need a min of 30 fish, that seems like a lot for a 55 gallon even with over stocking. Also any suggestions for a third fish?

Thanks Matt.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I keep these 2 together and they do make an excellent combo. No need at all for 30 total fish in a 55g,..I would say more like 15-20 when things are finalized. For a 3rd species,..my first thought is a group of the White Labs would make a great color combo. You would need to start with around 10 of each to end up with the 1m/4 or 5fm ratio for each. Should be a great looking tank without a lot of aggression issues etc.


----------



## cichlid1986 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for the response, that is more what I was thinking 15 to 20 fish. I do like the white labs a lot.


----------



## cichlid1986 (Sep 29, 2015)

Does anyone think there would be aggression problems with clown labs and saulosi? Being that the male saulosi and the clown lab both have vertical black bars.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm not familiar with Clown Labs but you have many choices with those two species.

Fuelleborni or Maingano should work nicely. Look through the species profiles and decide on a species that looks different like horizontally striped fish like Maingano or Johanni or different color.

1m:4f Saulosi
1m:4f Rusties
1m:7f Maingano
4 Synodontis Multipunctatus


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I kept a male Saulosi and a male Chisumalae(clown lab) in a 6' tank for a couple months. The tank had no females of either species, but did have many larger haps. The 2 mbuna males were odds with one another all the time. I would not mix the two species. The barring is too similar.

I like Kevin's advice with the White Labs. I have Fuelliborni and think they're best in a 6' tank or a standard 75. They get big and are pretty aggressive.


----------



## cichlid1986 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks Roger That and Iggy. I think I'm going to go with the white labs. I figured that would be the case with both having the barring.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I think that is a good idea. Ps. Saulosi, Rustys, and White Labs would be a good mix in a 55gal. Try for 1M, and 5F with each.


----------



## Roger That (Aug 12, 2015)

Could the ratio be reduced to 1m:4f and add another species giving you a total of 20 fish? Reason I say this is you only have one blue fish with this stock list, the male Saulosi. The Maingano are a smaller 3" to 3-1/2" elongated blue horizontally striped fish that could fit well with that group if you don't want any cats.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

II'll let another person answer that, because IMO, No. In a 55gal, I would try for about 16-18 fishes. 20 (I know, just 2 more) is kind of pushing it. You can try, but I like the 1M, 5F male ratio for most Mbunas. There are some people that just do 1M, and 3F. I don't know, but side on caution.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about yanking fish to get some exact ratio. If things are stable, let it be. If someone is forced into the upper corners or constantly harrassed, make a change. If you find your nitrates are climbing quickly and forcing you to do water changes several times a week, then pull some fish to help with that.

A 55 is limiting, so load the tank up with rockwork. Try to get some that are tall and stand on their own. This will give your rockwork some height and better line of sight breaks, which is more important(IMO) than creating caves. I'd do some Synodontis Lucipinnis instead of the Multies. They stay smaller and won't be nearly as disruptive when it comes cichlid spawning.


----------



## cichlid1986 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks guys for the info and opinions. I go next Saturday to get the fish. I will update on what I get if anyone is interested. I'm leaning saulosi, rusty, and white labs.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd go with 3 species and some find maingano aggressive in a 55G. 15 is a good number depending on the species.


----------



## cichlid1986 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Here is some pics of the tank and the fish i got. I went with saulosi and rustys to start. The lfs didn't have the white labs in stock.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Is that blue fish the male Ps. Saulosi? Does not look like a Saulosi.


----------

